# Crates? What do you use?



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

What size and brand of crate do you use? I am curious to know what other malt owners use and what size for a standard sized malt. 

I am gonna be getting a malt and so I was curious where you got yours and so on.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> What size and brand of crate do you use? I am curious to know what other malt owners use and what size for a standard sized malt.
> 
> I am gonna be getting a malt and so I was curious where you got yours and so on.[/B]


We bought Maggie a 24" crate. The size is really perfect for us now that she is pretty much grown. There is enough room, I can leave her food bowl in there if she hasn't eaten and I need to go run an errand or what not. Initially, I had to use the divider to crate train her. She really likes her crate now...she will even go in there on her own sometimes to sleep. I would always give her treats when I put her in her crate to help her like it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> What size and brand of crate do you use? I am curious to know what other malt owners use and what size for a standard sized malt.
> 
> I am gonna be getting a malt and so I was curious where you got yours and so on.[/B]


I also think the 24" x 18" is a perfect size. (I think the width is 18", it's a standard size. The length is definitely 24". And it's typically considered a "small" size crate. Don't get the xsmall, I think it's too small.) We have one with two doors--one at the long end and one at the short end. I like to put the crate against the wall so that the long side is against the wall (does that even make any sense? lol. I'll go find a photo and show you what I mean...

Anyway, needless to say we never crate trained Ollie, lol. (the malt I had before him was crate trained.) BUT Ollie really loves his crate--it's his little retreat. We have always kept the door open and now my hubby has removed the door altogether. Even if he was crate trained, at his age (16 mos), and because he is such a good boy when left home alone, we wouldn't have him closed in a crate at this point anyway.

Here's a pic of his crate. I like this cover we have for it--it keeps the drafts out:
[attachment=31599ost_277...97308727.jpg]


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, we have that cage with two doors for my golden(but its lots bigger...lol). Thats the size I figured.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

24" is the same size Kosmo has too! It seems massive when they are little but is the perefect size when they are adults and they have plenty of room to stretch and sleep in. :biggrin:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a Petmate crate for medium dogs, so it's about 50 inches, it has a division that we can move, so depending on the time he'll be in, it can be an small crate or a more spacious area to more and play.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We have two maltese and they have matching Petmate Dual Door crates that sit side by side. My girls are 5-6 pounds but they are fine in the small size crate. They sleep in them at night and voluntarily go into the crates (with the door open) during the day. The crates are something like 12" x 19". Here is the link from Petco:
Travelmate crate

If my girls stayed in their crates when we left the house then I might have gotten a slightly larger size. Since I need two crates, I like that these work for the girls and they are small enough not to take up much room.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 24 inch for Wolfie.

When he was younger, I mostly had him in an exercise pen with a piddle pad, sleeping blanket and food and water. He loved that but it took up too much room and was not very attractive so I crate him now when leaving the home (he sleeps in one of my chidren's beds at night). The poodle sleeps in the master bed with my husband and myself (he was crated the first four years of his life and hasn't needed to be the last eight!)


----------

